# Best Cub for pulling?



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, I have found that most people feel the CC's are the best GT's for tractor pulls. What would be the best model for that job? Also cost would be a factor, so I would be looking for the best, and a OK price. 

Just kinda a thought for down the road. I went to a GT pull last summer, and everyone seemed to have a GREAT time. Figure one of these days, maybe build one up. Or I guess I could use my Moms old JD112, when we retire it, but that is belt drive, and would probably not work as good. Any thoughts??


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm not into the pulling arena but I have seen many 125 Hydro's in the field ( of course modified) similar models with the hydro are very popular as well

Ducati996


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *I'm not into the pulling arena but I have seen many 125 Hydro's in the field ( of course modified) similar models with the hydro are very popular as well
> 
> Ducati996 *


I always thought a gear drive tractor was better then a hydro when it came to GT pulling?


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I follow your logic regarding gears....apparently hydros offer advantages, and seem to take abuse better.....
If someone cares to learn more about the pulling arena, see the following link...personally I like things that go a little faster than a tractor for racing purposes  

http://www.ihcubcadet.com/cgi-bin/forum/discus.cgi


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *I follow your logic regarding gears....apparently hydros offer advantages, and seem to take abuse better.....
> If someone cares to learn more about the pulling arena, see the following link...personally I like things that go a little faster than a tractor for racing purposes
> 
> http://www.ihcubcadet.com/cgi-bin/forum/discus.cgi *


Hey, as long as you are faster then the other guy, all is good. :driving: :driving: :driving:


----------

